# Fotostory Störabfischen



## stu_fishing (10. Sep. 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen meine 2 Teiche abgefischt, und dachte ich lass euch an den Fotos teilhaben!
Wenn es Fragen gibt nur raus damit!

Beim Gartenteich gehts nur auf die harte Tour:
Rein in Neoprenanzug und Taucherbrille und einzeln mit dem Kescher fangen..geht bei den Stören einigermaßen gut! Der grüne Behälter ist ein ausgemusterter Gemüseerntebehälter.

buntes Störsammelsurium:
Osbel(waxdick x hausen)
Osster(waxdick x __ sterlet)
Sterlets
Albino Sterlet
Waxdicks
Hausen
Sternhausen
















Sterlet und Sternhausen





Sterlet





Sterlet und Waxdick





Sterle und Osster





Albino Sterlet 65cm groß, hoffentlich nächstes Jahr zum Abstreifen










Kleiner Hausen- davon sind momentan 3 da, 2 kommen aber in Versuchsteiche meiner Uni!











Der größte der momentan noch im Gartenteich ist, ein Osbel mit 105cm:
















wieder im Teich:






..und zu guter letzte noch mein Mitbringsel aus dem Donaudelta..











..wäre sonst im Sack ertränkt worden...

Später gehts weiter mit dem Fischteich wo die größeren Kaliber drin sind!

LG Thomas


----------



## stu_fishing (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotostory Störabfischen*

Auch der große Forellenteich wurde abgefischt- mit dem Ziel den __ Hecht der alle Saiblinge zusammengefressen hat zu fangen, alle __ Störe wieder mal zu vermessen und alle Regenbogenforellen zu verkaufen!

Am Vortag habe ich einen halben Meter Wasser abgelassen, am nächsten Tag mit dem Zugnetz gefischt!

Wieder mal der Efko Behälter- im Hintergrund der Futterautomat





..Reinanken..





Da haben wir den Übeltäter..fast zu schön zum Abschlagen...





nochmal in voller Pracht





Schleien





Goldforelle





..ca 3 kg schwere Lachsforelle(Regenbogenforelle)





kleiner Osster





..ca 40cm lang..





__ Sterlet, 65cm lang, wird nächstes Jahr auch für Vermehrungsversuche benutzt- ein 2 in der Größe ist auch im Teich, habe ich aber nicht erwischt





Mein ältester- ein Sibirischer Stör, ca 85cm lang 6 Jahre alt
..ist im letzten Jahr leider kaum gewachsen, da die Forellen einen Großteil des Futters wegfressen





..und von unten






Ein Osbel, 4 Jahre alt etwas über einen Meter lang





und nochmal in ganzer Pracht





Der 2 sibirische Stör..1m groß


----------



## stu_fishing (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotostory Störabfischen*

Waxdick, 85cm groß















Kampf mit dem Adriastör





Der Größte- Adriastör 110cm groß





Kopf von unten





Porträt










Alles in allem haben wir
7 von 8 Stören
75 Regenbogenforellen
1 __ Hecht
3Goldforellen
12 Schleien
1 Bachsaibling
1 __ Äsche
2 Lachsforellen
und 2 Reinanken gefangen.

Nachdem die Forellen dn schon mit dem aufgewirbelten Schlamm zu kämpfen hatten haben wir zum Fischen aufgehört um zusätzlichen Streß zu vermeiden- es sind aber sicher nochmal 50 Stück drin!

..viel zum Ausnehmen..und später zum Schlemmen






und zu guter letzt nochmal der Hecht und eine Lachsforelle






Das wars erstmal! Fragen und Kommentare ausdrücklich erwünscht 


LG Thomas


----------



## Mühle (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotostory Störabfischen*

Hallo Thomas,

was für tolle Bilder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Einfach wunderschöne Fische und der niedliche weiße Feldträger gefällt mir auch besonders gut  .

So richtig verstehe ich die ganze Aktion nicht  . Der eine Teich wurde wegen dem Hecht und den Forellen abgefischt, klar, aber der andere ?

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## stu_fishing (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotostory Störabfischen*

Hi Britta!

Der andere hauptsächlich um mal die 2 Großen zu vermessen!

Und die Hausen dürften irgendwas Parasitisches mitgebracht haben..ist aber wieder im Griff!

LG Thomas


----------



## Joachim (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotostory Störabfischen*

Hallo Thomas,

man, da hast du ja richtig was zu tun gehabt.  Machst du das jedes Jahr einmal oder war das ne einmalige Aktion wegen __ Hecht und Forelle?


----------



## Koiheini (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotostory Störabfischen*

Mhhhh lecker ---Ich hab ne Pfütze auf der Zunge


----------



## Mühle (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotostory Störabfischen*



> Mhhhh lecker ---Ich hab ne Pfütze auf der Zunge



Trink doch einfach noch ein Bier, prost  .

Hallo Thomas,

Deine Mixe Osbel und Osster kennt ja selbst Google nicht, die sind echt klasse  .  Wie groß werden diese Fische, so ein Osster müßte doch für einen größeren Gartenteich geeignet sein . 

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## ra_ll_ik (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotostory Störabfischen*

Moin
und ich mach mir sorgen wie ich denn die Goldfische aus´m Teich bekomme.........  

Bist du Privatmann oder hast du beruflich damit zu tun ?


----------



## stu_fishing (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotostory Störabfischen*

Hallo zusammen!



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Machst du das jedes Jahr einmal oder war das ne einmalige Aktion wegen __ Hecht und Forelle?



Eigentlich jedes Jahr- im trüben Teich sehr ich meine __ Störe äußerst selten, da will ich eigentlich schon öfters schaun wies ihnen geht!

Der Osster ist für größere Gartenteiche sicher besser geeignet als aien Waxdick, einfach da er langsamer wächst und nicht so groß wird. Die schöne Zeichnung hat er vom Waxdick, die Schnauze vom __ Sterlet.
Ist aufgrund des Gartenteichbooms momentan fast überall erhältlich und zwar unter dem Namen Diamantstör. Ich benutze den Namen nicht, um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, da in manchen Ländern auch der Waxdick Diamanstör genannt wird! Im Anhang häng ich noch ein gutes Foto dazu.

Ich helfe zwar hin und wieder in einer Fischzucht aus, die Teiche sind aber privat- richtig fischzüchten möchte ich nach meinem Studium anfangen!

Hättset du mir das mit den Goldfischen gesagt, du hättest den Hecht haben können!  

LG Thomas


----------



## ra_ll_ik (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotostory Störabfischen*

Ne das mit dem __ Hecht laß mal...

aber wenn ich so recht überlege:



> Rezept - Hecht in Weißwein
> 
> Hecht schuppen, gut waschen, mit Haushaltspapier trocken tupfen, mit Salz innen und aussen einreiben. Fisch mit einer Tasse im Bauch aufrecht, in Schwimmstellung, in die Fettpfanne oder einen grossen Braeter setzen. Geputzte Champignons um den Fisch verteilen, Wasser und __ Wein angiessen, Butterfloeckchen daraufsetzen. Fettpfanne mit Alufolie abdecken oder Braeter schliessen. Im Backofen garen. Schaltung: 180 - 200°, 2. Schiebeleiste v. u. 180 - 200°, Umluftbackofen ca. 50 Minuten Mehl und Butter verkneten. Hecht aus dem Ofen nehmen, auf einer vorgewaermten Platte anrichten, warmstellen. Fischfond in einen Topf geben, Mehlbutter einruehren, ca. 5 Min. kochen lassen. Sosse mit Sahne, Weisswein und Pfeffer verfeinern. Etwas Sosse ueber den Hecht giessen, den Rest gesondert servieren. Beilagen: __ Reis oder Petersilienkartoffeln.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotostory Störabfischen*

Hi.

Ich hab hab heute auch schon mal versucht abzufischen. Zu mindest hab ich mal probiert, was ich so erwische.

Ausbeute: Ein paar kleine Bitterlinge und ein paar kleine __ Sonnenbarsche, so wie den kleinen 5 cm Pfauenaugensonnenbarsch.


----------



## Mühle (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotostory Störabfischen*

Hi Mirko,

Deinen Fisch hättest Du nur in der richtigen Perpektive fotografieren müssen und dann geschrieben : Pfauenaugensonnenbarsch, 40 cm. Was meinst, was wir gestaunt hätten  .

Aber ohne Mist, Dein Fisch sieht supi aus. Ich find die Barsche haben was  . Ich habe einfache Sonnenbarsche und ich finde die Fische sehen klasse aus und ihr Verhalten zu beobachten macht irre Spaß.


Hi Thomas,

schreib doch Diamantstör, dann weiß Google und ich bescheid  , echt tolle Tiere, super.

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotostory Störabfischen*

Hi Britta.

So verhältnismäßig viel Farbe zeigen die Pfauenaugen aber nur in der Jugend. Größere sehen dann so aus:




Wie ich finde aber immer noch schön.


----------



## Mühle (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotostory Störabfischen*

Hi Mirko,

nun wollen wir ja nicht vom Stör zum Sonnenbarsch wechseln, dann gibt's bestimmt Mecker, obwohl sind ja alles Fische und im richtigen Themenbereich sind wir auch  .

Hi, ich gebe Dir vollkommen recht, es sind schöne Fische  . So ein Foto macht auch nicht soviel her. Meine Sonnenbarsche glitzern beim Sonnenstrahl in den Teich, dann wird aus dem einfachen grau, so grün und blau und silber...muß man einfach sehen 

Nun hab ich mir gerade das Foto nochmal angesehen, einfach super

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------

